# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Bush's farewell gift from Muntather Zaidi

## braheem24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uIj0YvDBKE


Secret Service on vacation?  So much for taking a bullet for him.


Shoes will be on eBay next week with No Reserve and free shipping with BIN option save.

----------


## rinselberg

"Tonight we have a really big shoe.."

----------


## Jacqui

Dangit Rinsie, you beat me to it *AGAIN* !!! There's more articles about it here http://antiwar.com/

----------


## Fezz

I have to admit, I got quite a *kick* out of watching it. I was digging the *Duck-N-Smirk* manuever by Bush. I caught something after the 3rd or 4th viewing that really cracked me up! Bush's podium mate tried catching the second shoe!

Too funny!

:D:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers: :Nerd:

----------


## Uncle Fester

When this happened I thought he'll never have to buy a meal in the middle east again.

He's lucky to be alive.

----------


## Dave Nelson

That guy has razor-sharp reflexes. Don't forget he's a former fighter pilot, they dont train people for that job with slow reflexes, but it was nice to see. Note to secret service: wakey wakey. good morning! have a nice snooze? um, president being attacked over here....

----------


## braheem24

> That guy has razor-sharp reflexes. Don't forget he's a former fighter pilot


Was it his training as a fighter pilot dodging missiles or his experience as a president dodging responsibility?

Hmmmmm, The world may never know...

----------


## Dave Nelson

Could be he smelled the thing before he saw it.

----------


## LilKim

Bush could probably smell the camel crap on it, that's why he was able to dodge it!

I just had to make this up real quick in MS Paint:



Here are some good ones I found:

----------


## KStraker

Too bad he didn't get smacked straight in his incompetent face.

----------


## rinselberg

> Too bad he didn't get smacked straight in his incompetent face.


Not too bad. Here's "too bad" ...

Too bad that that idiotic Muntather Zaidi didn't throw the shoes at Saddam Hussein back in 2003.

Saddam would have recycled Mr. Zaidi by putting him through a large paper shredder, no doubt. Together with Mr. Zaidi's closest relatives, no doubt.

_That's too bad._

----------


## braheem24

Too bad Bush's father gave Saddam the weapons to enable him to do that in 2003.

Too bad Bush's father stood by while Iraqis died for thier freedom in 1991 after he told them he would support them in a revolt against Saddam.

Too bad the Bush's policies have killed over a million Iraqis.

Too bad 1 million is not counting the Iran/Iraq war which was proxy war enabled by a Bush.

Too bad most of them were children under 4.

----------


## rinselberg

> Too bad 1 million is not counting the Iran/Iraq war which was proxy war enabled by a Bush.


Yeah, right. Like Iran and Iraq had absolutely nothing to do with that war ...

"Priceless!"

----------


## braheem24

> Yeah, right. Like Iran and Iraq had absolutely nothing to do with that war ...
> 
> "Priceless!"


Like I said, that was not counted because of the grey area.

Too bad everything else is black and white and the lives it cost were priceless!

----------


## HarryChiling

I'd be all for an american throwing a shoe at him but it crosses the line when another does it. He is our president and like him or not when he's outside of our country I expect respect and a safe return.  That's the same as we provide for visiting diplomats.

----------


## KStraker

> Too bad he didn't get smacked straight in his incompetent face.


That was pre-coffee. But really, we opt out of the Geneva Convention, torture people, then get mad about dodging a shoe. You're right, instead of a good A**kicking he would have taken a bullet to the head under Sadamm.

----------


## Dave Nelson

The former Canadian Prime Minister was jumped by a "protester" once, the idiot jumped at him then yelled right in his face. The RCMP guard was to slow, so the Prime Minister of Canada, acting on pure reflex, grabbed the idiot by the throat, and drops him to the ground, then the RCMP jump in and mr. idiot breaks a tooth in the melee. He faces no charges, demands and gets his broken tooth fixed ala the Canadian Taxpayer. 
I noticed protesters kept a more respectfull distance after that.

----------


## rinselberg

MSNBC video clip:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540...56028#28356028

Turkish shoe factory has to hire extra workers to keep up with worldwide demand for shoes of the same kind that were hurled at President Bush.

----------


## rinselberg

Shoe Hurled at Bush Flies Off Turkish Makers Shelves

By Mark Bentley

Dec. 19 (Bloomberg) -- The shoe hurled at President George W. Bush has sent sales soaring at the Turkish maker as orders pour in from Iraq, the U.S. and Iran.

The brown, thick-soled Model 271 may soon be renamed The Bush Shoe or Bye-Bye Bush, Ramazan Baydan, who owns the Istanbul-based producer Baydan Ayakkabicilik San. & Tic., said in a telephone interview today.

Weve been selling these shoes for years but, thanks to Bush, orders are flying in like crazy, he said. Weve even hired an agency to look at television advertising.

Iraqi journalist Muntadar al-Zeidi hurled a pair at Bush at a news conference in Baghdad on Dec. 14. Both shoes missed the president after he ducked. The journalist was jailed and is seeking a pardon from Prime Minister Nuri al-Maliki.

Baydan has received orders for 300,000 pairs of the shoes since the attack, more than four times the number his company sold each year since the model was introduced in 1999. The company plans to employ 100 more staff to meet demand, he said.

Model 271 is exported to markets including Iraq, Iran, Syria and Egypt. Customers in Iraq ordered 120,000 pairs this week and some Iraqis offered to set up distribution companies for the shoe, Baydan said.

Baydan has received a request for 4,000 pairs from a company called Davidson, based in Maryland. He declined to provide further details.


_Why? Because you wanted to know ..._

----------


## Crazy-bout-Optics

> MSNBC video clip:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540...56028#28356028
> 
> Turkish shoe factory has to hire extra workers to keep up with worldwide demand for shoes of the same kind that were hurled at President Bush.


Maybe they should start throwing Ford cars at him? Just a TIC thought ;-)

----------


## For-Life

I was reading about this guy.  I guess since 2003, he was captured and abused by terrorists then interrogated by the US army.  Now, he is sitting in jail and apparently he has been tortured and beaten.

----------


## Uncle Fester

I predict about a year or two from now Sunni money will quietly buy his freedom.

I wonder how many shoes will be thrown at our departing president next Tuesday? I say this with regret as I may disagree with his politics but respect the office. 

It would not surprise me to see him die in custody.

----------


## Fezz

> I predict about a year or two from now Sunni money will quietly buy his freedom.
> 
> I wonder how many shoes will be thrown at our departing president next Tuesday? I say this with regret as I may disagree with his politics but respect the office. 
> 
> *It would not surprise me to see him die in custody*.


Who, our departing president or the shoe chucker?

;):cheers::cheers::cheers: :cry: :cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## rinselberg

Iraqi shoe-thrower convicted on assault charge, sentenced to three years in prison..
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,508966,00.html

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Iraqi shoe-thrower convicted on assault charge, sentenced to three years in prison..
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,508966,00.html


Yeah, I see his family is chanting "Down with Bush!!"
Didn't anyone tell them we've already done that?

----------

